# LETS GET READY TO THROWDOWNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!



## bmudd14474 (Sep 23, 2011)

I wanted to let everyone know that we will be having a Throwdown in Oct. I will post the details on Oct 1st once they are all ironed out. Be on the lookout.

:yahoo::sausage:


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 23, 2011)

YYYYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miamirick (Sep 23, 2011)

bring it on


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 23, 2011)

I may do this.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






but I gotta stock -up on drinks.............


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 24, 2011)

Cool Brian, Lookin forward to it.


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 24, 2011)

Can African people join the party?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 24, 2011)

BY all means , Ahron


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 24, 2011)

Throw down you say? I shall be present...James


----------



## terry colwell (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok,, For use "newer" peeps.  What is the "ThrowDown"  And How do I play???  lol


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 24, 2011)

throwdowns 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cant wait !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slownlow (Sep 24, 2011)

Terry Colwell said:


> Ok,, For use "newer" peeps.  What is the "ThrowDown"  And How do I play???  lol




here read this and it'll give you a good idea:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/84803/official-smf-december-throwdown


----------



## boykjo (Sep 24, 2011)

love to give it a whirl.........what do you win....... bragging rights.............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## miamirick (Sep 24, 2011)

dude it s not about what you win   its just fun to win


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 24, 2011)

It's About time!

Todd


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 24, 2011)

Sounds awesome!!


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 24, 2011)

I am all in


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 24, 2011)

boykjo said:


> love to give it a whirl.........what do you win....... bragging rights.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have some good prizes and I will let you know what they are on the 1st


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Can I just give you my address now so you can send the prize?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 24, 2011)

I am very excited to see this getting kicked off again.. I don't think Brian's gonna let me enter but it sure sounds like a ton of fun!! And.. I know a few of the prizes (very nice I might add) but I have to stay on the down low about that for now.. my lips.. er typing fingers.. are sealed
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maybe we ought to have a staff throwdown sometime, Brian... just sayin'..


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 25, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> Can I just give you my address now so you can send the prize?



I could but then you would have to pay shipping to the winner LOL     :biggrin:


----------



## ecto1 (Sep 25, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> I could but then you would have to pay shipping to the winner LOL


----------



## plj (Sep 25, 2011)

Since its the beginning of bow season, I'm guessing the theme is wild game... 

Yeah, ok, thats too much to hope for.  Maybe I should just hope for something I'm capable of making for a change  :)


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 25, 2011)

Heck with the staff throwdown I think we should just all get the prizes I hear there's gonna be some good ones


----------



## michael ark (Sep 25, 2011)

You guys are going to make me get a real camera or learn how to download video from my computer.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 25, 2011)

Your gonna need to Michael you'll want in on this one and the future ones as well


----------



## michael ark (Sep 25, 2011)

So how do i down load video from my computer strait to smf their is no Brose computer .I know i can send it to you tube .But how do you take it straight off my PC to Qveiw no middle man?


----------



## teeznuts (Sep 25, 2011)

I can't wait!


----------



## raymo76 (Sep 25, 2011)

I think I'd like to try a few throwdowns!


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 26, 2011)

michael ark said:


> So how do i down load video from my computer strait to smf their is no Brose computer .I know i can send it to you tube .But how do you take it straight off my PC to Qveiw no middle man?


Hi Mike,

There is an icon next to the picture upload icon that is for videos. Once you click on it,

the browse GUI will pop up and you can direct it to the video on your computer...James


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 26, 2011)

Man I always regreted NOT doing the last ham one
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I gotta try getting in on this one!!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 26, 2011)

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> There is an icon next to the picture upload icon that is for videos. Once you click on it,
> 
> the browse GUI will pop up and you can direct it to the video on your computer...James


  James Explain   please the icon next to the photo icon  is  for URL only  i can only  use it for  youtube or vimeo how do you direct it to your computer ?

Thanks Ahron


----------



## masterofmymeat (Sep 26, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> James Explain   please the icon next to the photo icon  is  for URL only  i can only  use it for  youtube or vimeo how do you direct it to your computer ?
> 
> Thanks Ahron




Ah, my mistake. I thought the GUI would give the opportunity to point to your PC. The only way to do it

on this forum is to either post it first on YouTube or Vimeo. The other way is to have your own Domain,

and upload your video to your domain server. Then you will have a URL to point the GUI to.

Something like this: my domain = www.jamesblack.com. Then I upload the video to a folder on that server. Then

the URL will look look this: www.jamesblack.com/video

I realize smoking meat and stuff is much more fun than figuring that out but that's the only way. Maybe Jeff

can get his programmers to add the uploading feature to the GUI, wouldn't take much but he may not want to

have all of his server space eaten up with a ton of videos...James


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 26, 2011)

Glad to see the throwdown is coming back!  I've been wanting to try this.

Mike


----------



## miamirick (Sep 26, 2011)

lets get readyyyy to rrrrrrrrummmble!


----------



## africanmeat (Sep 27, 2011)

MasterOfMyMeat said:


> Ah, my mistake. I thought the GUI would give the opportunity to point to your PC. The only way to do it
> 
> on this forum is to either post it first on YouTube or Vimeo. The other way is to have your own Domain,
> 
> ...


  Thanks


----------



## ejbreeze (Sep 27, 2011)

This sounds like fun.  A little beginners luck and who knows what will happen.  I'm in.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh Now I have to get a Camera!...'Cause...IT'S ON!!!!!...JJ


----------



## boykjo (Sep 28, 2011)

miamirick said:


> lets get readyyyy to rrrrrrrrummmble!




hey Rick,


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 30, 2011)

almost time.


----------



## chefrob (Sep 30, 2011)

it certainly has been a while.........................hmmmmmmmm


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 1, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> . I will post the details on Oct 1st once they are all ironed out. Be on the lookout.


Well?........... It's Oct 1st....


----------



## sumosmoke (Oct 4, 2011)

I haven't been around since, forever ... but am glad to see these got back up and runnin'


----------

